# Anyone win their BOI redress appeal



## maunie (27 Apr 2018)

hi I have submitted my appeal and to be fair they are keeping me informed on how it's going, it's been reviewed twice but they have gone back to the back twice looking for more info from them on my case so it will have to be reviewed again for third time
Just wondering if anyone has had success? My reasons for appeal
1. Compensation amount very  low
2. I think we should have been offered tracker from 07-12 but they didn't offer it on my offer form when my fixed rate ended


----------

